# SMS-Spam von 55123



## IT-Schrauber (8 Februar 2006)

Heute morgen erhalten:

"Hi, ist das immer noch deine Tel.nr.? Hab am WE noch nichts vor. Hast du Lust auf ein date mit dem gewissen etwas...? Lg 2<absatz>EUR/SMS"

<absatz> ist von mir eingefügt, dort ist ein Zeilenumbruch


----------



## SEP (8 Februar 2006)

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=9565

Gibt's schon länger, scheint's ...


----------

